# Memories of Ina, a celebration of her life.



## Denise1952 (Dec 11, 2017)

I haven't been able to write anything until today. What do I say about someone so near and dear to my heart.  I decided to just say I loved her, and best of all, knew she loved me.  Having a real friend like Ina, was unexpected, but such a God-send.

I just would love to hear from other's memories of Ina, whether you knew a long time, or a short time.  I know how many hearts she touched on these forums, let alone the many she must have touched in person.  I'm just going to post my fave picture of Ina.  At least 2 of her friends said it best about Ina "a gentle soul".  How true.  

For those that don't know this, she was a tiny thing, 5'2", and her beautiful hair was down past her elbows


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 11, 2017)

Funny how certain things stick in your mind, and while trying to think of something, I realized, thanks to Ina, I now have the most perfect "cast iron skillet" as she taught me how to season one, lol:love_heart: PS and clean & dry it too!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Dec 11, 2017)

Denise1952 said:


> I realized, thanks to Ina, I now have the most perfect "cast iron skillet" as she taught me how to season one, lol:love_heart: PS and clean & dry it too!



That right there is the best gift ever-and a memory you will have every time you use it!


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 11, 2017)

*I never really got to know her as well as others here on the forum, but it is still sad when someone who is dear to others passes on.  Condolences to all who knew her well, and her family*


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 11, 2017)

I did not know her well and from the other side of the Pacific, how could I?
However, I was drawn to her very early as she shared her story on SF.

She had suffered much in her life yet remained so loving. 

Most people would have developed a hard crust on the outside to shield themselves from further hurt but Ina's strength came from inside and she remained gentle and caring. It is not an exaggeration to say that she was saintly in her love for others. I realise that the love she found with Michael was part of her strength and the source of healing for her. He was a great blessing in her life.

I cannot continue because I am tearing up again, which is something I only do when I sense that the world has lost someone very special.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 11, 2017)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> That right there is the best gift ever-and a memory you will have every time you use it!



I thought of that too after I typed it Mrs. R. I learned way more than I could list here from Ina


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 11, 2017)

Marie5656 said:


> *I never really got to know her as well as others here on the forum, but it is still sad when someone who is dear to others passes on.  Condolences to all who knew her well, and her family*



It really taught me that you could make real, lifelong friends online


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 11, 2017)

Warrigal said:


> I did not know her well and from the other side of the Pacific, how could I?
> However, I was drawn to her very early as she shared her story on SF.
> 
> She had suffered much in her life yet remained so loving.
> ...



You certainly knew her, pretty well I'd say warrigal.  Only someone that knew her could write what you did.  And you are so right about her remaining a loving person after all she went through.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 11, 2017)

We only overlapped here for about 9 months when I first joined, and it took me a while to even remember who everyone was, but Ina was one I did remember well, just from the few posts she made here.  I agree with Warri, she was a strong and caring person.   I think you would have been lucky to know her and to be her friend.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 11, 2017)

I only knew Ina from her posts on the forum, but she seemed like a very sweet, smart and strong lady.  My heart went out to her after she lost her husband Michael, so soon after losing her son.  I remember she asked me to send her a copy of a poem I posted here about our loved ones lost, so she could read it aloud at his funeral....just broke my heart.

When I saw she was getting back into things after her losses, like her hobbies and art and even traveling with her little doggie, it warmed my heart.  I really enjoyed looking at the photos she posted in her albums.  She was a kind and selfless soul, who I'm sure touched the hearts of many.  Rest peacefully dear Ina as you continue on your journey. :rose:


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 11, 2017)

I didn't know Ina well, but saw her calm the waters several times on another forum. I remember she bought a loom and began weaving, but I think her back hurt too much. She drew very well.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 11, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> I didn't know Ina well, but saw her calm the waters several times on another forum. I remember she bought a loom and began weaving, but I think her back hurt too much. She drew very well.



Seabreeze showed me the way to Ina's diary thread here RadishRose, or anyone else that might like to read it.  There is a picture of the beautiful weaving she was doing.  

Thanks again Seabreeze.  It is bitter sweet, but I am so grateful you pointed it out.  Here's the link: 

https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/10274-An-On-Going-Journey-In-Texas


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 11, 2017)

I used to take little videos, and quite a few pictures when I was walking, and send them to Ina.  She was so interested, loved to sort of walk along with me she said.  She would ask what some of the flowers or shrubs were, or did I know what they were.  And she knew almost every kind of flower and shrub.  She only asked what a couple of things were  I think it was her mother that was born in Chiloquin Oregon so she knew quite a lot about my Home-State.  I may have the town wrong, and I can't remember if Ina told me she was born there as well.  I thought it was such a small world when she told me.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 11, 2017)

Ina had eight photo albums here, showing much of her art and home life, I always enjoyed looking through them, they also show on her profile page.  https://www.seniorforums.com/album.php?u=1126


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Dec 11, 2017)

Denise1952 said:


> I may have the town wrong, and I can't remember if Ina told me she was born there as well.  I thought it was such a small world when she told me.



Her profile says that she was born in San Francisco. That surprised me!


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 11, 2017)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Her profile says that she was born in San Francisco. That surprised me!



Oh didn't even think to look there, thanks Mrs. R.  It must have been her mom then that was born up in Oregon.  I can't remember her talking about San Francisco, but I think they moved to Texas when she was really little.  She had a wonderful accent, but I'll bet she thought I was the one with an accent, LOL!


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 11, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> Ina had eight photo albums here, showing much of her art and home life, I always enjoyed looking through them, they also show on her profile page.  https://www.seniorforums.com/album.php?u=1126



I never looked through them I'm ashamed to say, but I'm going to now for sure.  Someone did mention her being an artist and I didn't know that, or if she mentioned it I forgot.  I'm sure glad I came back to this forum because she was here when I came.  I remember her avatar so well.  I loved her "ways".  I asked her how where she got the name Izzy for her darling dog.  She told me that when she got Izzy she didn't have a clue what type of dog he was  So she said she kept saying "is he" this, or "is he" that, lol! And so it was, Izzy! But I'm not sure I'm even spelling it right but I think so from as she wrote me emails with his name

PS I forgot the pick of the avatar, I'm not sure this is the exact pic she used though, but some of you will remember


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 11, 2017)

I can't recall all she said to me but the latest was a rep comment she left me where she said I was the "voice of reason."  I was surprised and touched by it.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 11, 2017)

She gave me a rep too and these are my last words to her



> Hello Ina,
> 
> I am so pleased to hear that you are looking up. I want you to know that I see you as an amazing person. Your inner strength is inspirational given all that you have endured over the years. With all of that, your compassion for others continues to shine through. Your posts are always something that I look forward to.
> 
> ...



I hope these words brought her some pleasure.
It pleases me that I penned them to her while she could still read them.


----------



## jujube (Dec 11, 2017)

Ina and I had some private conversations about widowhood.  I loved "talking" to her.  She didn't think she was strong, but she was.....very strong.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Dec 12, 2017)

Ina’s adopted daughter and grandson (Bobert) can’t find where Ina put her will. She had told me that she had made a will and set everything up for her family, as well as for Izzy; but nothing can be found, and they asked me to check on the forums and see if maybe Ina mentioned anything to anyone here. 
If anyone can help, please private message me; and I will pass the information on to Ina’s family. 

This whole thing is starting to really concern me that things will not go the way Ina wanted things to go, so please keep Ina and her daughter and grandson in your prayers, or positive thoughts.  
Since this is a public forum that anyone can read, I will not go into any details; but I am not liking what I am hearing thus far, at all.  
I love Ina dearly,  and I want to see her home and possessions go to the people that she wanted to have them, and not taken by vultures.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jan 2, 2018)

I just received a message from Ina’s grandson. They will be having her memorial service at her home on January 27th. I have his email and phone number, and if anyone wants to write something to be said at her memorial service, he said to let him know and he will read it for you. 
PM me if you want to do that and need the phone number or email. 
Other than that, I really do not have any more news about what is happening there, and the last time I talked with Patricia, they were still hoping to find that Ina had left a will somewhere. 
Otherwise, it sounds like the whole estate will have to go through probate court, which might end up taking a long time, if anything is contested.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Jan 2, 2018)

My condolences to all of you who are grieving your friend.


----------

